# Kyoke and Nishibi (sunrise and sunset in Japanese)- PIc Heavy!



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

New piccies of the girls today! (and the big lid of our laundry bin turned upside down for them to have a run around in!)









The lid. . .


































































































































And finally starting to walk over my hands by themselves 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















hope you like xxx


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww they are so adorable!! Looks like you have a good quality camera too


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

got samsung pro15 for chrimbo. Can anyone tell them apart? I still cant- do you think it iw worth puttin a lil drop of nail varnish on one of the ears or back or something so I can identify which one is which?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldn't put nail varnish on them no. However, as they get older you will be able to tell them apart. One will be slightly bigger or run around more or be more tame etc. Eventually. I love Robo's sooooo much! They have the cutest faces to ever grace out planet!!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

okies- they are already starting to show that- one keeps trying to sleep on top of the other but the other just wants to go out and explore! They found the wheel for the first time and 20 past 5 this morning lol! will deffinately be buying a silent one! They deffo have the cutest little face and expressions EVER! they have won my mum around- and she didnt even want me to get them! are their names ok, they are very different!

any other tips for toys and things??


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wants them! they are adorable yarr!!

and one of them has darker colours  - most obvious in the 14th photo down


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah thts wht I thort, and I think darker one slightly smaller


----------

